# USRT flange



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Does USRT offer a 80mm T/B water meth adapture plate?
I would like to buy one for my setup. I have a Snow Performance
stage 2 w/ controller i will be adding to my setup soon.
it has a single 350 nozzle would this T/B flange work better if it were 
a dual nozzle?
Here are a few photos of my setup. would the nozzle placement be
best if i tapped the outlet side of my Liquid intercooler since it is 
a short throw to the T/B?
Any help would be greatly apprieated.


























_Modified by REPOMAN at 8:33 PM 11-3-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT flange (REPOMAN)*

That's a really compact package that you've assembled there, Don! The AWIC will give you great cooling and the short pipes will quicken response. Your intake air temps will be chilly as is and the WAI will only exaggerate the gains through further temperature reductions and octane boost. Make sure you crank up the boost when you spray! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
With that said, you should definitely keep things simple with a single nozzle. The distance from your IC outlet to the intake manifold is so short that you'll see a negligible difference with a dual nozzle set up.
Inject just after the IC with a weld on aluminum or steel bung. Or, tap your TB flange just we do in our spacer plates. A 1/8" NPT hole is what's required. If you do inject post-TB you'll need a cut off solenoid to protect against vacuum siphoning. Spraying pre-TB won't hurt your set up because it isn't drive by wire. However, it's still best to spray post-TB because the spray won't wet the throttle plate/shaft and then dribble.
Please let me know how else I may guide you.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: USRT flange ([email protected])*

Thanks for the responce. I was thinking after the I/C before the T/B
i want to give it the most distence befor T/B looks like about 6 inches.
the I/C does a great job I have been running 28psi on pump but had the timing retard due to the low octane. a big NO NO.
so i am adding the water meth not for cooling but for octane increase so i can get agressive with the timing.
I was only pulling 8-10BTDC at 28psi 7k+rpm i want to see 16btdc in
that range and move to the boost up to 35psi.
What mix due you recomend i use 50/50 80/20? more water less meth?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT flange (REPOMAN)*

I generally recommend that folks start with 50/50. However, if you're primarily interested in octane boost, I'd run something like a 60/40 water to methanol ratio. Dial it in there and see what you get. Add progressively more water if you can't advance timing without the ECU pulling it back. Anticipate that a higher water concentration will narrow the optimzation range with regards to spray quantity. (That is, more water% = "you must dial it in more accurately".)
Remember that water is the primary octane booster. It removes more heat when it has time to fully evaporate, too. However, water cools more slowly than any alcohol. Thus some methanol is always a good thing -especiallly in the cold season. Some methanol makes tuning easier, reduces back pressure after the IC (helping with flow), and benefits distribution among the cylinders.


----------



## SnowTech.4 (Oct 23, 2009)

Scott nailed it on the head. I always explain it like this:
Put some rubbing alcohol on your hand. It will feel very cool, and evaporate quickly. This is because it absorbs heat remarkably well, but does not absorb much before it is fully evaporated.
Now put some water on your hand. It does not feel as cool, but it lasts a lot longer and absorbs a lot more heat in total before it evaporates away. This is because water will absorb roughly twice as much heat as alcohol before it is fully evaporated.
A mix of both does great in cooling the IAT, while also doing a great job or absorbing heat in the combustion chamber itself, reducing EGTs, detonation, and also helping to prevent pre-igniton.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (SnowTech.4)*

Well got a little more done today. 
The Turbo manifold is welded and the turbo installed. 
also finished the Det Cans pick up, it to is mounted.
Here are a few pics of the progress.
















































































So i plan on using the Det Cans on the Dyno to tune a street tune 
with 92 oct. and 15psi max.
then Dial in a Race tune with the W/M kit and pump the PSI to 28-30psi
on a 60/40 mix. 
Since the water brings it's own oxygen how much fuel will i need to cut.
i plan on dialing it in to 12.5:1 A/F 
will the 02 sensor reed richer when the W/M is injecting?
if so i can adjust for the added mixture.
This setup spooled fast before and the rpms climbed like mad
now the compression is higher and the Rods are lighter when should 
i start the W/M injection.
I am told if i don't start the injection by 5psi the boost comes so fast 
that it will be higher then 15psi when the w/m system is charged and spraying.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_Since the water brings it's own oxygen how much fuel will i need to cut.

Water carries its own oxygen, but it's associated with hydrogen and must be broken apart in order to help oxidize the fuel that's present. This actually does happen during the combustion process, but it still reassociates with the hydrogen and sends a cloud of steam out the exhaust.
The point is that this extra oxygen really isn't "extra". However, you still get to lean out the mixture because the water cools and slows the burn rate. Thus, you no longer have to add extra fuel (that'd never be burned anyway) to cool down the chamber temperatures and thusly fight detonation.

_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_i plan on dialing it in to 12.5:1 A/F

This isn't a good idea because 12.5:1 is arbitrary. What you should do is tune for best torque at whatever afr provides it.

_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_will the 02 sensor reed richer when the W/M is injecting? if so i can adjust for the added mixture.


As I recall, water expands about 1600x when it changes phase completely from liquid to gas. This will displace exhaust gas oxygen and will throw off the WBO2 sensor's readings. Your ECU doesn't take WBO2 info during WOT, anyway, though. You should dial in your WAI kit on the dyno while paying attention to ignition retardation and torque output.

_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_when should i start the W/M injection.
I am told if i don't start the injection by 5psi the boost comes so fast 
that it will be higher then 15psi when the w/m system is charged and spraying
.
Pay attention to ignition timing, EGT (if possible), and torque output. That tells the whole story.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi scott, sent pm about your website. thanks bern p.


----------

